# baby born, advice please... [this couple looked cold]



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

[see 'this couple looks cold' from march 2005]
Mommy, Checkers and now Baby
I was concerned about a month ago that our pigeon parents would not be able to hatch their clutch in the winter. The baby was actually under the parents when I had written, and is now walking around the balcony!  

I have a few questions: 

1. Mating behaviour, both birds mount each other in the typical courtship behaviour way, though Mommy usually mounts first...
any thoughts on this? They are mating several times a day for the last few weeks.

2. Both parents seem to igore the hunger chirps more and more - they seem to be too busy grooming each other and mating. Baby chases Mommy while chirping, but she doesn't feed him. We do observe a feeding at least once a day, but we are concerned because we see her, and Checkers, ignoring hunger chirps a lot of the time. 

Any thoughts, advice would be appreciated. 

Here is Baby about 10 days ago.

Poco


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

From what I understand, the parents have to wean the young so that they learn to feed themselves. This involves less and less frequent feedings. As long as they are still feeding the baby regularly, I'd think that everything is probably going according to plan.


----------



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

*thanks minimonkey*

Thank you very much! I think you are right - Baby is growing fast.
(by the way, I enjoyed your recent post!)
Poco


----------

